# 1-3 Players looking for a FR(or other) game to join in the Atlanta area



## darthkilmor (Jul 11, 2005)

Looking for a hopefully weekly game to join, would prefer to play forgotten realms(3.x) but would be up for other stuff. Myself plus possibly my wife and my roommate might want to play as well if there's room. We're pretty close to little 5 points, but not averse to driving a bit.

As diaglo will most certainly reply, do you have any email or IM contacts for atl ppls?

Thanks!


----------



## diaglo (Jul 11, 2005)

here's a group I know in Hotlanta looking for players:



			
				 Shayne the DM said:
			
		

> The opening setting is Thay (yes, where the Red
> Wizards are) and the player are all critters- that is,
> not normal PHB race/character choices. Certain types
> of Monster are not allowed and there is a HD/LA cap to
> ...


----------



## darthkilmor (Jul 13, 2005)

That looks pretty neat, although I was hoping to find something more on a weekly basis.  Any ideas where else I could try looking, or ?


----------



## diaglo (Jul 18, 2005)

darthkilmor said:
			
		

> That looks pretty neat, although I was hoping to find something more on a weekly basis.  Any ideas where else I could try looking, or ?




sorry. i'll ask around. but most of the guys i'm playing with are in two or three groups and even then only the game i play sporadically is set in the FR. (in the story hour in my sig)

there's an AU group in Decatur.

Alejandro on this board was looking to try something new there too. (he was leaning towards Eberron)


----------



## darthkilmor (Jul 30, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## werk (Oct 5, 2005)

I wish you were closer to Madison, WI


----------

